# Japanese Gagaku music



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm totally blown away by this music. Discovered thanks to "Princess Kaguya", it is in an episode of a wedding at the court. It's something from the other world and entirely different from European tradition and even from Chinese music, etc.

Do you know where I can find more information about Gagaku music?
And more Gagaku music , any links are highly appreciated!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The ceremonial music of the Japanese imperial court, it's the oldest continuing orchestral music on the planet, and originally imported from China (who abandoned it at some point).

Musically, emphasis is on the winds, flutes and oboe-like instruments, which carry the melody heterophonically. The other wind, the sho, plays tone clusters and creates a background drone. Lute-like strings and koto and drums and percussion provide punctuation.

Wild stuff....


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, quite mind blowing indeed.

If you get the opportunity (post-virus, of course), visit Japan to watch it performed with traditional costumes and in a traditional setting. One of the best places to experience it is at a Shinto shrine, where it is often free and the venue can be small enough to be close to the action and perhaps even talk to the musicians after the performance. My fondest memories of a gagaku performance is years ago under the big trees at Nogi Jinja shrine (near Nogizaka subway station) in central Tokyo. 

Sadly, like gagaku's ancestor, so much of ancient Chinese culture has died out, very largely due to the deliberate destruction during the so-called "Cultural Revolution" (1966 to 1976). Fortunately, however, in addition to gagaku, some other long-gone aspects of traditional Chinese culture have also managed to survive in Japan.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

> If you get the opportunity (post-virus, of course), visit Japan to watch it performed with traditional costumes and in a traditional setting. One of the best places to experience it is at a Shinto shrine, where it is often free and the venue can be small enough to be close to the action and perhaps even talk to the musicians after the performance. My fondest memories of a gagaku performance is years ago under the big trees at Nogi Jinja shrine (near Nogizaka subway station) in central Tokyo.


already done , it was a wedding ceremony, but authorities of the shrine were very anxious and tried to keep tourists away quite far from it, still it was visible and surely with this music! I think I was lucky to come just on time, since I had no idea that that day it was a wedding ceremony in the shrine.

Do they write down melodies??? When I listen to them it looks like they are written down and don't allow performers to improvise, like Etenraku or Ryoku-ou is the same melodies performed by different orchestras.... When music continues it somehow resembles improvisation...or maybe it is due to lack of listening experience that make me percieve gagaku like that....


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

definitely quite wild, but love it, incredibly unusual


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been into Japanese Kabuki music lately, which I prefer over Gagaku. Here is one I recently downloaded. I also watched Princess Kaguya a few months ago. I had to fast forward some parts, just not an anime fan.


----------

